# DerMarr Johnson in car crash (merged)



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*DerMarr Johnson in car crash*

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0913/1431275.html

ATLANTA -- Atlanta Hawks forward DerMarr Johnson sustained a serious head injury when his car crashed into a tree and burst into flames early Friday.


Doesn't sound good


----------



## Dr Dunkenstain (Sep 5, 2002)

Poor guy.
This was supposed to be his year of something:shy:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

It looks like he and his two passengers are going to survive. He broke his neck but not his spinal cord which could have been fatal. His chances of playing this season are in jeopardy. Get well Dermarr.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a friend of this Kid and am really close to his family here in the DC area and I'm praying for a quick recovery from what I've been hearing he's going to be fine and alright. He maybe able to come back toward the end of the season, so thats good news and they expect a full recovery.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

I say we should sit him out the whole season.Even if we make the playoffs and need him I'd rather have him healthy and us miss the playoffs or what ever else.His health goes above the team accomplishments. He shouldn't play this year under any circumstances. Hope he gets better quick.Haven't been totally impressed with him so far but health matters the most.See him back on the court next year after a full recovery.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best wishes to him for a speedy recovery, sounds awefull. Glad that alot feel he can play again, with such a serious injury.

-Petey


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Johnson might not need surgery for broken neck*

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=664196

Johnson might not need surgery for broken neck 

Associated Press
Sep. 14, 2002 2:09 p.m. 
ATLANTA (AP) Ñ Atlanta Hawks forward DerMarr Johnson might not need surgery on his broken neck, doctors said Saturday. 

The 22-year-old Johnson, who broke his neck in a car crash early Friday, was moved to Shepherd Spinal Center, where doctors made the decision not to operate. 

"Unless something changes, it appears as if surgery isn't immediately necessary," team physician Michael Bernot said.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Johnson might not need surgery for broken neck*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=664196
> 
> Johnson might not need surgery for broken neck
> ...


I brought this back up, just to show how quickly he has progressed and possibly to be playing again by next season. I hope he gets everything back


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

my heart goes out for the poor big dermarr........

ummmmmm........well he was never that good to begin with 
anyway and this season he may or may not break out.............
hes on one of these "POTENTIAL" list.....bender.....ty chandler.........etc.........


uuuuuuugggggghhhhhhh......a big man who play shooting
guard with no jump shot and excellent ball handling........
like bender.....has a chance to revolutionize the game 
and oh well.........thats life..........
we never know if tomorow we will still be alive........
hopefully dermarr can recover soon and come back play
in nba......its just sad to imagine him follow the bobby hurley
path :dead:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have faith with dermarr to come back next year and have a breakout season with a defferent team then the hawks.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*DerMarr?*

Has anyone heard anything on DerMarr Johnson? Seems like his rehab or recovery has slipped out of the news completely...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I believe its Demarr, not DerMarr.

He's still not allowed to run from what I heard.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I believe its Demarr, not DerMarr.
> 
> He's still not allowed to run from what I heard.


I just read an article recently where I'll find it before the day's out where he has been running lightly. That's it and it said that he has lost a ton of weight. Hes about 170 which would mean he lost 40 pds.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

it is DeRmarr for the record... There was an article in the daily news(NY) about Johnsons's college teammate and good friend Kenyon Martin talking about Dermarr. From what I remember it says he is getting better but his chance at ever playing again still is in doubt . Would be wonderful to see him step on the court again one day, and if not I hope he finds a way to stay happy and find something to do off-court.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw him a couple weeks ago in PG Plaza here in Maryland , I know the kid and he said he'll be back he has a child now and is doing well rehabbing. He has lost a ton of weight but he's walking normally. He said by the summer he should be back ready to go full out. I'm friends with his family and all is going to be fine. He'll be looking for a team he said and would entertain the idea of checking out the wizards who need a sf/sg once Mj retires. He said the Hawks weren't out of the question either he just has to prove he's recovered. He has no doubts he'll make it back.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I saw him a couple weeks ago in PG Plaza here in Maryland , I know the kid and he said he'll be back he has a child now and is doing well rehabbing. He has lost a ton of weight but he's walking normally. He said by the summer he should be back ready to go full out. I'm friends with his family and all is going to be fine. He'll be looking for a team he said and would entertain the idea of checking out the wizards who need a sf/sg once Mj retires. He said the Hawks weren't out of the question either he just has to prove he's recovered. He has no doubts he'll make it back.


Good news. Thanx for the scoop Jazzy.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks all.

I wish him the best in his life.

In addition, as a basketball fan, his condition will be critical concerning the FA market this summer... he might be a gamble for any team, and like most gambles, if he pans out he'll probably end up being a super bargain. I could see him signing a 5 year 21 mil contract, taking a decent bite out of a team's MLE. But if he ends up being a 20/5 assist/2stl guy with range, some lucky team might get supremely rewarded.

I have a strange feeling I should take note of this post, and find it two years from now to see if my words are hauntingly true...

That is, if Johnson ever plays ball again. Sigh... once again, the best for his life.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Johnson returns to practice, vows to play this season*

Johnson returns to practice, vows to play this season
Jan 30, 5:47 PM (ET) 
By KEITH PARSONS
ATLANTA (AP) - Atlanta Hawks guard DerMarr Johnson hopes to play this season and is back at practice, 41/2 months after he broke his neck in a car crash. 

"I'm way ahead of schedule, and I'm feeling great," Johnson said Thursday. "I've just got a little stiffness turning to my right. But other than that, I feel good." 

The 22-year-old Johnson was injured Sept. 13, when his car hit a tree near his home in south Atlanta. He wore a brace for about two months and recently was cleared to start doing noncontact drills. 

As he left the court after practice Thursday, he grabbed a ball and dunked, a flash of the talent which led the Hawks to take him in the first round of the 2000 draft after only one season of college basketball at Cincinnati. 

He started 46 games last season and averaged 8.4 points - 10.5 after the All-Star break. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/01302003/v3641.html


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Johnson returns to practice, vows to play this season*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> Johnson returns to practice, vows to play this season
> Jan 30, 5:47 PM (ET)
> By KEITH PARSONS
> ...



This is Great News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I love to hear good stories like that, reminds me of Bobby Hurley!
Good luck Demarr


----------

